# Crossbreed super tuck



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone try one of these with there XD? Pros and cons? Thanks.
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

They are the hottest thing in holsters. Just search for them on XDTalk.com.


----------

